

Best freelance tools of 2013 - ekpyrotic
http://2013freelancetools.com

======
timmillwood
Loads of awesome tips, tricks and advice. Best one was "stop freelancing".

------
rglover
Hey, Ryan from Proper here. Thanks for sharing!

